# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Battlestar Galactica", sci-fi television series, Glen A. Larson, 1978-2013, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/BattlestarGalacticaNBC

"Battlestar Galactica"  on Wikipedia

"Battlestar Galactica", 2004–2009 on IMDb 

"Battlestar Galactica", 1978–1979 on IMDb 

"Battlestar Galactica", 1978 on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Battlestar Galactica | Pegasus arrives

Published on Nov 9, 2017




> The crew are surprised at the return of the Battlestar Pegasus.

----------

